# Grilled Wiper Tacos



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

Might not be a recipe but here goes:

Cut a couple Wiper fillets into pan-sized portions. Season exactly the way that you prefer ground beef for tacos. Grill fillets on stove or BBQ until meat becomes flakey. Separate fillets with a fork and place in your favorite tortillas adorned with salsa, cabbage, tomatoes, sour cream, or whatever else you want.

Yum!


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

wow!


----------



## Cooky (Apr 25, 2011)

I made this for dinner tonight, we like it. Thanks for posting SS.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

I'd eat it! Looks good!

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## elkmule123 (Aug 14, 2013)

Looks delicious!!! I made some fish tacos this spring from some wipers, baja stlye. Turned out awesome. Wiper is a great fish for fish tacos.


----------



## Kwalk3 (Jun 21, 2012)

I have some wiper in the freezer that seem destined to make great tacos.......


----------

